# Power Issue In 250Rs



## supdawgpr (Nov 19, 2011)

I have blown a fuse in my 250RS fuse panel, it is one of the ones in the converter under the actual panel. it is one of the ones that look like a shot gun cartridge. Can anyone help me in locating a new one. Is the unit fixable or do I need a completely new unit.

I also tripped out the REC switch in the panel , can anyone enlighten me what this controls.

and lastly can anyone tell me where I can buy on the net the 15 and 40amp fuses, cant get them in australia and would like a couple of spares.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There should be no fuses on the actual converter under the panel so what ever blew there may mean the entire converter needs to be replaced.

The REC breaker controls the power outlets and the power to the converter.

The fuses are standard automotive here in the US so I would think your local auto supply house could help or know where you can get them locally.

For a replacement converter go to www.bestconverters.com they have direct replacements and upgrades. They should also have fuse available.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, I googled electricity in Australia. I see you have 220 volt as your standard. These trailers are wired for 110 volt here in the USA and Canada. Do you have some kind of step down transformer, or did you plug into 220 volts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

duggy said:


> Just out of curiosity, I googled electricity in Australia. I see you have 220 volt as your standard. These trailers are wired for 110 volt here in the USA and Canada. Do you have some kind of step down transformer, or did you plug into 220 volts?


Well that would be a problem for sure! A transformer would most definitely be required.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

down under i think the power plug in would be different so you would not be able to plug it in with out an adapter. i know it was like that in the middle east.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

how much would it cost to ship a outback to australia from the united states . could be a neat story how and when it happened,


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Not only is the voltage different, but also the frequency. In the US, the frequency is 60Hz, in Australia the frequency is 50Hz. So, all AC appliances such as the air conditioner, microwave, TV, converter may not work even if you used a transformer to reduce the voltage. If they do work, I would be concerned about overheating of things like the compressor motor in the air conditioner.

There is no easy solution to this problem, you can't change the frequency like you can the voltage. You would need to convert to DC, then use an inverter to generate 60Hz AC. Very expensive if you want to be able to run 30 amps of load. I think it would be cheaper to swap out all the AC voltage appliances with their 50Hz counterpart.

DAN


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Not only is the voltage different, but also the frequency. In the US, the frequency is 60Hz, in Australia the frequency is 50Hz. So, all AC appliances such as the air conditioner, microwave, TV, converter may not work even if you used a transformer to reduce the voltage. If they do work, I would be concerned about overheating of things like the compressor motor in the air conditioner.
> 
> There is no easy solution to this problem, you can't change the frequency like you can the voltage. You would need to convert to DC, then use an inverter to generate 60Hz AC. Very expensive if you want to be able to run 30 amps of load. I think it would be cheaper to swap out all the AC voltage appliances with their 50Hz counterpart.
> 
> ...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only thing that would be a issue at 50 hz would be ac motors. Every thing else should be able to cope.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> The only thing that would be a issue at 50 hz would be ac motors. Every thing else should be able to cope.


Agreed, my main concern would be the air conditioner and the microwave. Who cares about the TV, it is a piece of junk and needs to be destroyed anyway. Maybe the converter? Sounds like he is having issues anyway so maybe best to just replace?

I would be tempted to convert everything over to 220 Volts and then not have to mess with a transformer. There is not much that runs on AC voltage, so the scope of replacement would be limited. You may even be able to just replace components, such as the air conditioner motor and keep the AC unit itself.

I believe the wire in the trailer is rated to 600 Volts? Outlets may be a little difficult since there is not much depth in the wall. As I recall from a trip to Australia, their plugs are quite large and bulky.

I still think it could be done with minimal cost.

DAN


----------



## supdawgpr (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestion about the power.
In short Australia does run on 220 - 240 volts and as such I have had fitted a step down adaptor to drop the voltage. everything seams to be operating okay including the aircon but does draw plenty of supply.

As for shipping it cost nearly $12,000 to ship out to Australia but with a total cost at the moment of about $35,000 it puts we well in front of anything I can buy in Aus. The closest thing would be a Jayco Heritage at about $90,000. The Australian Trailer market is a very closed business and as such prices are very high.

And to have something that is completely different is great.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> The only thing that would be a issue at 50 hz would be ac motors. Every thing else should be able to cope.


Agreed, my main concern would be the air conditioner and the microwave. Who cares about the TV, it is a piece of junk and needs to be destroyed anyway. Maybe the converter? Sounds like he is having issues anyway so maybe best to just replace?
[/quote]
Dan, do you have the Sansui LED television? The picture on ours is good, but the sound quality is pretty crappy. I just replaced it with an LG 26" LED television from Best Buy. Cost $299 and was well worth it. Great picture and sound, but I did have to move the bracket up on the wall about 6" or so. We'll keep the Sansui TV for the bunk house or rear bedroom I guess.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Dan, do you have the Sansui LED television? The picture on ours is good, but the sound quality is pretty crappy. I just replaced it with an LG 26" LED television from Best Buy. Cost $299 and was well worth it. Great picture and sound, but I did have to move the bracket up on the wall about 6" or so. We'll keep the Sansui TV for the bunk house or rear bedroom I guess.


Yes, that is the one. The sound is very bad, could not hear the TV over the AC. There is an output jack on the back of the TV that we discovered you can use to run the audio to the stereo audio input jack. The sound then comes from the trailer stereo system. This helped a great deal and actually is a way to route the sound on pretty much any TV. We also replaced, but I got a 32" Vizio Razor. Didn't have to move a thing to mount it.

As for the Sansui, I moved it to my exercise room and replaced the old tube TV with it. It is not even good for that. Still can't hear the damn thing and the picture sucks. I was thinking of hooking up an old set of amplified computer speakers to it to see if I can get better sound volume. On my list of things to do this weekend.

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Dan, do you have the Sansui LED television? The picture on ours is good, but the sound quality is pretty crappy. I just replaced it with an LG 26" LED television from Best Buy. Cost $299 and was well worth it. Great picture and sound, but I did have to move the bracket up on the wall about 6" or so. We'll keep the Sansui TV for the bunk house or rear bedroom I guess.


Yes, that is the one. The sound is very bad, could not hear the TV over the AC. There is an output jack on the back of the TV that we discovered you can use to run the audio to the stereo audio input jack. The sound then comes from the trailer stereo system. This helped a great deal and actually is a way to route the sound on pretty much any TV. We also replaced, but I got a 32" Vizio Razor. Didn't have to move a thing to mount it.

As for the Sansui, I moved it to my exercise room and replaced the old tube TV with it. It is not even good for that. Still can't hear the damn thing and the picture sucks. I was thinking of hooking up an old set of amplified computer speakers to it to see if I can get better sound volume. On my list of things to do this weekend.

DAN
[/quote]
You didn't have to move the bracket for the TV? Our Sansui has the mounting holes near the bottom of the set, and every other TV we looked at had the holes in the middle or toward the top. The bracket was mounted on the wall so that the bottom of the TV was only about 1" above the top of the "entertainment center". Wasn't a big deal, as Gilligan has blocking in the wall to accomodate the bracket at just about any height (must have been unintentional on his part). We also tried running the audio through that fine Jensen stereo/DVD player, but it has an annoying delay/reverb/echo sound to it. Perhaps that's a setting or adjustment I haven't fiddled with yet? Anyway, the LG 26" TV has great sound and picture quality, so it's all good. You just had to get a 32" TV didn't you?


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

supdawgpr said:


> Thanks for all the suggestion about the power.
> In short Australia does run on 220 - 240 volts and as such I have had fitted a step down adaptor to drop the voltage. everything seams to be operating okay including the aircon but does draw plenty of supply.
> 
> As for shipping it cost nearly $12,000 to ship out to Australia but with a total cost at the moment of about $35,000 it puts we well in front of anything I can buy in Aus. The closest thing would be a Jayco Heritage at about $90,000. The Australian Trailer market is a very closed business and as such prices are very high.
> ...


Hi yah some times you have to go out of country to get the best deal , us as well. in total i had a 6 day drive to and from mich. But the savings were great. Doug


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> You didn't have to move the bracket for the TV? Our Sansui has the mounting holes near the bottom of the set, and every other TV we looked at had the holes in the middle or toward the top. The bracket was mounted on the wall so that the bottom of the TV was only about 1" above the top of the "entertainment center". Wasn't a big deal, as Gilligan has blocking in the wall to accomodate the bracket at just about any height (must have been unintentional on his part). We also tried running the audio through that fine Jensen stereo/DVD player, but it has an annoying delay/reverb/echo sound to it. Perhaps that's a setting or adjustment I haven't fiddled with yet? Anyway, the LG 26" TV has great sound and picture quality, so it's all good. You just had to get a 32" TV didn't you?


I heard you were getting a 26" and well, ......









DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> You didn't have to move the bracket for the TV? Our Sansui has the mounting holes near the bottom of the set, and every other TV we looked at had the holes in the middle or toward the top. The bracket was mounted on the wall so that the bottom of the TV was only about 1" above the top of the "entertainment center". Wasn't a big deal, as Gilligan has blocking in the wall to accomodate the bracket at just about any height (must have been unintentional on his part). We also tried running the audio through that fine Jensen stereo/DVD player, but it has an annoying delay/reverb/echo sound to it. Perhaps that's a setting or adjustment I haven't fiddled with yet? Anyway, the LG 26" TV has great sound and picture quality, so it's all good. You just had to get a 32" TV didn't you?


I heard you were getting a 26" and well, ......









DAN
[/quote]
Good thing I haven't told anybody about the hot tub.....


----------

